# creative zen mp3 help



## cosmocork (Jul 17, 2006)

all of a sudden my creative zen will not allow me to add songs to it
when i add all the songs and clik next so they are transferred to the zen it comes up with failed..
there is nuthin wrong with the usb cause it lets me get up to that stage. 
someone please direct me to a useful driver or something


----------



## Pwr2daPpl (Feb 15, 2007)

cosmocork said:


> all of a sudden my creative zen will not allow me to add songs to it
> when i add all the songs and clik next so they are transferred to the zen it comes up with failed..
> there is nuthin wrong with the usb cause it lets me get up to that stage.
> someone please direct me to a useful driver or something


Which ZEN do you have? My (ZEN V) does not require any driver.
If you need a driver just go on the zen manufacturer support website:
http://uk.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/


----------



## MonnyHatesKids (Sep 2, 2008)

I have issues with my Zen too. I plug in the cord into the Zen and then the computer, but for some reason it isn't recognized. It says that there is no player plugged in, and I can't figure out what the problem is. I'm thinking it might be the cord or the player itself, then again, it could be a software thing. I'm not entirely sure. Can you help?


----------



## destroyburberry (Sep 4, 2008)

Try adding the files less at a time... are you sure its not full?


----------



## MonnyHatesKids (Sep 2, 2008)

Pretty sure it's not full


----------

